# Ever Feel Like a Failure?



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi






I have never posted a personal problem on here before, but I can't stop feeling miserable and I need to share. This may not seem like a huge problem to some people..but in my life..it's a huge issue. 

Well, I'm a junior in college but I'm actually 2 years behind. I changed my major about 8 times and I have no idea where I'm going in life. I can't seem to find a major/career that's both within my capacity and interest. I recently decided to take up accounting and was feeling pretty optimistic about it until I failed my microeconomics exam today..and now I'm starting to doubt myself again. I feel like I won't ever amount to anything. I feel like I'll never have a college degree and that I'm capable of very little academically. I've turned into such a worried and anxious person that it's hard for me to sleep at night or just function normally. 

My first career choice had been to become a special education teacher, but I then heard about the Praxis exam (teacher certification exam) and chickened out. I've turned into a huge chicken. I'm scared of everything and I've completely lost confidence in myself. Has anyone ever felt this way. How do you get out of this rut? I just feel like I'm standing here watching all my dreams and goals go down the drain.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f96...name+is+Aprill

haha yup!!!!!!!


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 7, 2008)

ohh..I remember reading that thread. haha. aprill, did anything finally work out for you?


----------



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2008)

I am still a bum, lol


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 7, 2008)

aw..lol. really...you aren't a bum..you've accomplished alot academically from what i've read. i just wish i could finish something.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2008)

I tried retail again, I blogged on that when I quit; thought I wanted to go back and get my RN, changed my mind when it was time to be put on the waiting list (probably because she said the word "waiting list"). So know I am working on filling in the empty spaces in my degree programs and get a Bachelor's in Elementary education....who knows what's next.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dont worry



I know what you mean. Just think of it as being a super junior! Im a super senior!!! hehe. Im a year behind and I dont care because Im doing it at my pace. You shouldnt worry, everything is going to fall in its place and dont worry about exams and all that stuff! Think about what you enjoy the most, what you love and then go talk to an advisor and see what they recommend. I was a criminal justice major, but in reality wanted to be a soc but everyone told me I wouldn't be able to get a job with a sociology degree, or at least it would be harder. Like 2 semesters before I was to graduate I added the sociology major and I am so happy I did. I love it!


----------



## KellyB (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a friend who changed her major 5 times.....FIVE! She felt a lot like you then she started a job in a legal office as an assistant while she was taking classes. She ended up completely changing her major again and went to law school. Now she is an attorney, makes tons of money and is very happy.

I was 26 before I took my first college class. I was a young, poor, single mom and talk about feeling like a failure..........

You'll figure it out when you least expect it and in the mean time just take the general ed subjects and maybe see one of the counselors. A lot of times they have those computer programs that help you figure out your interests and what degrees would match them.

Hang in there. Everything always works out for the best.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in that same postition right now!! You'll figure it out....just like I hope to!


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 7, 2008)

There's too much presure on people to get their dream jobs the first time around. I was in engineering and now I'm in environmental technology! You'll find something that you really enjoy, just don't give up and don't settle.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 7, 2008)

hang on there, you'll figure it out. you can fail an exam, it doesn't mean you suck at it, you see what i mean ? go see a counselor, maybe they can help you.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 7, 2008)

You should really choose a major and stick to it!! Constantly changing it will just cause you to lag behind. Sometimes, it doesn't even matter what your degree is in, as long as you have it!! I majored in International Studies and work at a oil company!

Anyway, my main point is just to stick with whatever you are doing!!!!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 7, 2008)

Well here is a little story that will make you feel better....

I have a Bachelor's of Science degree in funeral services (you know, dead people) and while I was in school for it I really liked it and I also worked at funeral homes. When I got out and reality set in on how little they actually get paid, it was such a turn off. Now I am sitting on a degree that I can't really do anything with. I feel like such a loser at times!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 7, 2008)

Krazy kid said great words - there is too much pressure on young people to choose a career.

The reality is, people will change their careers several times before they retire.

Rather than specialize at school, why not get a general bachelor of arts by taking courses in a variety of subjects.

From my experience, some employers just want to hire someone with a university degree. Having the degree shows that the person is management material, has the ability to see things through, is bright, and can work well by themselves on assignments.

I'm sure many other qualities but those come to mind.

Good luck with your studies


----------



## Darla (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey college is hard &amp; harder still if you're not sure what direction you want to go in. I know people who were in the same situation as you left school for a while, went to work for a while and then kind of had a revelation maybe due to what they were doing or whatever. I'm not saying this is the solution for you, but the first thing you must do is be totally honest. You said you think you bombed your micro course so you must be honest with yourself. Did you do everything possible in terms of your studying or getting extra help if you think you might have needed it? and maybe you know the answer already.

You sound like you're having severe self-confidence issues and if it's possible you need to seek out friends (incl here), family and loved ones (that you think will help) and talk to them. There is nothing worse than feeling like you are alone and helpless. What you can do personally in the short term is set some short term goals, and see them through. "Take your victories as they come!' is something really good to live by. Good luck.


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 7, 2008)

Believe me, your not alone on this one. Lots of people stuggle when it comes to choosing a career. I know you've probably herd this before, but choose a career for which you have a passion for or enjoy doing. But be prepared to work hard and not give up eaisly on achieving your desired degree. It is a lot of work but the the benefits are also great.

Don't feel like a failure if you change your mind or do bad on an exam. Do things at your own pace and try not to let external pressures get to you.

At the end of the day, nobody is going to care how long it took you or how many times you changed your mind, just the fact that you have a college education and you worked hard to get it.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 7, 2008)

I am sure things will work out for you. You will eventually find what you want to do and you will do it. Good luck!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 8, 2008)

i know how you're feeling. . . i feel so completely worthless now!! my best advice to you would be to get a degree where you have plenty of career options. that way, you don't have to commit to one particular thing.


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 8, 2008)

okay- i changed my major a hundred times and colleges twice. AND I definitely scored *my lowest score ever in my life* within my final major! yes- it brought doubts, but it only made me want to try harder. i dont like being on the bottom... i have always thought i was a top feeder.

i would also like to add this little tidbit-

there is no great athlete who hasnt lost or broken themselves. but it's the will to keep going through the pain and the heartache to play again that makes them great.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Wow..I got alot of great responses. It's a relief to know that I'm not alone on this boat, because most of my friends have their majors set in stone and are feeling quite optimistic about their futures.

jdepp, haha..super junior...i'll try to remember that. did you decide what you want to do once you graduate with criminal justice and sociology?

KellyB, I see that you're a nurse...I was pre-nursing at one point and even finished my pre reqs..I really do admire nurses.

MissBGlam, I think we'll be ok!





krazykid90, thanks..and I agree it is getting harder and harder..but I won't give up.

magosienne, yeah i think i failed that micro exam..but i did well on my accounting exam today...so i guess there is hope.

love2482, that's exactly what my parents say. they just want me to finish something and get on with life. i guess i'll just have to stick with this and not give up so easily.

luxotika, believe it or not..that's something i looked into at one point. but you shouldn't feel like a loser..you finished what you set out to do..and i'm sure you are very good at what you do.

carolyn, thanks



...i'll look into that.

darla, i did study for the exam..but i probably didn't focus on the right material. I think I need to pay attention during lecture more (and take my own notes regardless of what he puts on the board) and probably read the book more often. I definitely didn't put in everything I could have put in. I'm gonna work harder for the second exam. yeah i do have some issues with confidence..I think it's more anxiety than anything else.

sonia, that's great advice..makes me feel alot better..because I always compare myself to others and try to work at their pace (taking too many classes at once for example)..but I need to work hard at my own level.

Lisa, thanks again for your pm.

4getmenot, I know how you feel. yeah i finally picked accounting thinking I'll have plenty of options once I pass the board exam. are you in school currently?

brewgrl, thanks for the quote. i guess anythings that's worth it..rarely comes easy.


----------



## erijane (Feb 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should really choose a major and stick to it!! Constantly changing it will just cause you to lag behind. Sometimes, it doesn't even matter what your degree is in, as long as you have it!! I majored in International Studies and work at a oil company!Anyway, my main point is just to stick with whatever you are doing!!!!

I heard somewhere that more people then not end up working in an un related fields to their major- so just get a degree and see where life takes you-Stick in there and dont lose hope!


----------

